# Vaporizer Pain



## TASedlak (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone experienced with vaporizer use knows about the pain that comes with vaporizing. You inhale hot dry air, which irritates the throat and respiratory track badly. In fact, it can give me a sinus infection.

Question: What are the best ways to cool the vapor before inhaling?

I understand that some of the THC will be lost through the cooling process, and I don't want people to tell me to just drink water when vaping.

There was a product on the market for awhile called the "vaporicer," which is no longer available.

Also, I bought a humidifier and planned to fix a hose to it, so that I could inhale moisture simultaneously. However, the humidifier stunk badly of chemicals from the plastic it was constructed of, and I had to abandon that plan.

Now, I'm back to square one: Placing my Volcano bag against the slide of a water piece.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Oldreefer (Feb 10, 2011)

Man, I've never heard of vapors being an irritant or pain whatsoever...damn, what happens when you combust...??? That's the only time I get a slightly irritated throat......... On my vapes, my whip is 3 ft long and a correct slow draw cools the vapor as it travels ...I've not experienced "HOT" vapors........when I bag, my vapors are always cool when I pull.....don't have a clue why you're so sensitive to vapors.......
If you're lungs/trachea/sinus reacts as you indicate, there's something else wrong....moldy/mildewed weed? weed not dry enough????


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 10, 2011)

YES lower temps = smother hits....smoothest vape ive ever used was with conjuntion with a bong...the vrip and a heat gun www.vriptech.com


when i vape with my volcano...if i vape at 375 its harsh as hell @ 350 its alot smoother


----------



## TASedlak (Feb 10, 2011)

All vapor is hot/warm. It has to be in order to hold THC. And, I use a Volcano, which should give the vapor more time to cool than other units. Also, my dial is set to six, and I don't want to turn it down because of THC loss.

Anyway, the pain isn't particular to me. I know people who smoke instead because they experience less pain than using their Volcano. It really shreds the throat.

The weed's not the problem, either. Trust me, I write for weed magazines and am quite experienced with the art of properly drying cannabis.

If you have any suggestions on how to cool and/or moisturize the vapor, please let me know.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 10, 2011)

A vapor bong hit....try hitting the volcano's bag through a bong with water .... end of problems reguardless of heat setting....just remove the bowl... leave the slide


----------



## TASedlak (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep, as I stated, "Now I'm back to square one: Placing the Volcano bag against the slide of my water piece."

Other ideas would be appreciated. Information on how to acquire the no defunct vaopricer would be of help, too.


----------



## Ganymede (Feb 10, 2011)

Ice Bong connected to it while smooth it out my friend.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 10, 2011)

if vaporizing is too harsh...eatibles might be your answer.....I make killer sugar cookies and the 6-8 hour body high is the best


----------



## TASedlak (Feb 10, 2011)

I appreciate everyone's help.

However, after exhaustive research I've come to the conclusion that THC is a lung and respiratory irritant whether smoked or vaped. Cooling or moisturizing may not greatly help.

VaporBuff.com states that vapor will nearly always be more irritating than smoke because THC and other cannabinoids are natural lung irritants, and vapor contains a higher percentage of them than smoke.

Therefore, while vaporization is better than smoking because it removes the tar, it's still unhealthy for the lungs and respiratory system and can lead to illness, such as sinus infections.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 10, 2011)

do something bro.... drop your temp on the volcano as a experiment by 10*

My wife is a asthmatic we have a nebulizer she uses for attacks...I vape at 365 and love it.... she has to vape at 350 because lower temps are smoother...

a glass of water sipped after each hit is a plus too


----------



## Little Tommy (Feb 10, 2011)

I use the Super Vapezilla, and have never experienced this. I have done experiments with the temps from 300 F - 420F and found my happy place to be at 350 F. I prefer a short whip to the long one as it seems more efficient. I have seen vaporizers that pull the vapor through a bubbler that is part of the unit, but that was a few years ago when I was doing research..


----------



## MellowHaze (Feb 10, 2011)

*what do you mean by* "*irritating" do you mean the tickle in the back of you throat from THC (you get this more from smoking crystals) ? 

I've got the Extreme Q vaporizer and never had any problems with vapours being to hot just turn it down (this doesnt mean you lose any THC it just doesnt release as much so you just put it back through) 
*


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 10, 2011)

eat your thc.... dont vape it


----------



## TASedlak (Feb 10, 2011)

I would not describe the pain as a tickle. It's far more intense for me. Luckily for some, they do not experience this sensation. However, many many people do. Numerous people told me they smoke opposed to vaporization because of the pain. In fact, the first time I ever hit my Volcano, I couldn't taste the vapor and took an enormous hit until I was on the floor choking.

Colonuggs, I appreciate your input. As I previously stated, I keep my Volcano set at 6, which is 374 degrees. This has always been my favorite setting because it produces a pretty thick vapor (lots of THC). However, any number over 6 is too much for me. It's worse on the throat and not as tasty. Whenever I try vaporization again, I will set the machine at 5, which is 352 degrees. Because of a current sinus infection, I'm abstaining. When I vaped three days ago, it definitely worsened a mild sinus infection.

Still, I believe that lowering the temp in conjunction with filtering the vapor through a water bong may not fully fix this problem since THC is naturally a respiratory irritant. And, even lowering the temp is a problem for me because I generally have a high tolerance, and bags vaped at a temp below 6 on the dial don't do the job like my sixers do. Unfortunately, I now have to be more conscious of limiting my vaporization than I previously had been.

Finally, to show y'all how much I used to support vaporization, check out this image from a novel I've published: www.tasedlak.com/anarchogrowLg.html. And notice the Volcano in the background. Several sinus infections later, I'm not so high on them.


----------



## mackpetra (Feb 17, 2011)

* Therefore, while vaporization is better than smoking because it removes the tar. ** people who smoke instead because they experience less pain than using their Volcano. It really shreds the throat.*


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Mar 1, 2011)

Plain and simple. You need a better form of delivery because like it or not....vaporizing isn't for you. Don't keep yourself in denial too long, just make a change and live on. Also, if you get thick vapor from just 190C your weed is too dry. 190C should produce a bag of vapor that is opaque but not thick. 200C/400F should get you thick vape, just on the verge of combustion. Add a drop of distilled water for every gram of ground herb, mix well and that should smooth it out. 

I vaporize up to my 3 grams daily for the passed 2 years to take the edge off of a severe back injury and although I do get some irritation from the vape (I vape at 200C/400F) I have never heard of anyone describe it as painful or severely painful. You might have to toughen up a bit and not be such a pussy


----------

